
Why Zoom doesn’t have product/market fit - whoisnnamdi
https://usefyi.com/zoom-product-market-fit/
======
raiyu
Very click baity headline. With revenue in the hundreds of millions and growth
at near 100% it is the literal definition of product market fit.

~~~
PaulHoule
My first response is that it is not a scientific survey in that the
respondents are self-selected.

He might have a high fraction of people who understand that Zoom has no lock
on the market; these folks will use whatever it is they are invited to. So
long as they will tolerate Zoom, that is good enough. The real market is the
person who buys the license. For instance students and teachers might not
think about the administrator who bought a license for the whole school.

Would be fun to compare against competitors in depth.

I have a hunch that "chat" programs have been going sideways for a long time
because market share is based on lock in. The platform rots because it is not
competitive. At least until a new fad comes along.

